# one year old and still has accidents



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

My little girl is crate-trained at night. No accidents.
6:15am Walks in the morning: pees sometimes poops
10:30am Dog Walker takes her out: pees, most times poops
3:00pm I'm home. Goes for a walk, sometimes very long ones. pees/poops
4:00-6:00 I'm back at work. 
6:30pm Dinnertime. Then a walk. pees sometimes poops
10:30pm pees

Evening time is the problem time. She has had plenty of exercise and knows to pee and poo when we're out. She's fine during the day. BUT Should I put her in her crate if I'm at home but not near the door in the kitchen in the evening? 

The worst time is always when I fall asleep on the couch in our den in the evening. I love to cuddle with her at that time. I fall asleep and she goes off and pees/poops. ERG. Suggestions?


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Sassy, I'm a first time dog owner, so I'm not sure I'm qualified to help, but if I were you, knowing that evening times are the problem, I'd stay extra vigilant and pop her outside every half hour until bed time. I imagine if you did this for a number of weeks, and tried to avoid falling asleep on the couch during this retraining, you'll reinforce that toileting happens outside. They're smart dogs, and I'm sure your baby will catch on quickly.


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

You could try hanging some bells on the door and teaching her to ring these when she wants to go outside ☺

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Rupert is 16 weeks now and we've bellied trained and it was the best thing we did. He's really good and rings then in the day to do out. We do find in the evening when he's tired that we have to eat h him more as he won't always ring them as he's half asleep lol


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

My dogs use bells, too, which is helpful since our family room is upstairs. They work like a charm.


----------



## Bella&Zoe (Jan 22, 2016)

I tried the bells and my pup just demolished them lol


----------



## Vinang (Oct 20, 2015)

Sassy said:


> My little girl is crate-trained at night. No accidents.
> 6:15am Walks in the morning: pees sometimes poops
> 10:30am Dog Walker takes her out: pees, most times poops
> 3:00pm I'm home. Goes for a walk, sometimes very long ones. pees/poops
> ...


Hi, we got our cockapoo at 9 weeks he was crate trained on first day home but had a few ( wees) in the house so we put a small bell on some cord and attached it to the door handle to the yard, every time he sniffed around we took him to the door and shook the bell at the same time repeating our word for him to wee wee, so now every time he needs to go he nods the bell with his nose or paws it. This works for us! Good luck!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

My pup is getting much better with time (now 11 weeks - one accidental poop this week when we got distracted by a friendly dog outside and we went back in before she had her poop). Got to watch for the signs but I put bells up and she occasionally bumps into them, so the association I'm hoping is starting.

My only suggestion is maybe shrink the amount of free space she has in your house to run around; that should help persuade her not to poop in her confined area (assuming of course that she is peeing off in a corner or edge of a room).

Or possibly a doggy door to a confined space outdoors? I think there are some high tech ones were you plop a RFI chip on her collar so the door open opens when she is near.

Doggy diapers? They do exist!

Another possibility is talk to your vet about changing her diet to something that will help reduce her need to pee? I'm just guessing maybe something like that.


----------

